# Opening New Armoury



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Donald Schepens" <a.schepens@home.com>* on *Mon, 26 Feb 2001 19:38:18 -0700*
For those of you in the area, the new North Armoury will officially open 
on Kingsway in Edmonton on Mar 2 at 2PM.  This Armoury will have the 
Loyal Edmonton Regiment, a platoon of 15 Medical Company and a squadron 
of the South Alberta Light Horse along with some cadets.
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
For those of you in the area, the new 
North Armoury
will officially open on Kingsway in Edmonton on Mar 2 at 2PM. This 
Armoury
will have the Loyal Edmonton Regiment, a platoon of 15 Medical Company 
and a
squadron of the South Alberta Light Horse along with some
cadets.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

